# Are there any bike collectors in SW Florida?



## BreezyRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Please contact me if you're interested in forming a group or holding a show or swap meet.  johnlambert46@gmail.com


----------



## Wcben (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm East, currently my "collection" is very small


----------



## BreezyRider (Sep 23, 2012)

Still looking for interested persons.


----------



## panelman (Sep 23, 2012)

I would be interested, Im located in St. Pete (not exactly southwest). Just starting my collection of projects


----------



## BreezyRider (Oct 9, 2012)

Another bump


----------

